# Questions About Show Jumping!



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

1- Read the rule book on what you can wear, but your coach will tell you. Some B shows allow you to just wear a polo ( short sleeve collared shirt ) Ralph Loren has great ones that are very common. But you can get a nice golf shirt. Make sure it fits nicely. I see one girl at the show who wears ( im pretty sure, ) a mans golf shirt. The sleeves are very long, shirt is very very baggy and just don’t look neat at all. But some jumpers you do wear a jacket, since it is a B show and it is jumpers you can use your green jacket. I don’t see many of those anymore, kind of out of style in our area of showing but have a nice shirt underneath. Nothing flashy like bright pink, bright yellow exc. A nice pastel type colour. 

2- Yes you can wear front and back boots. Leather, neoprine, sheepskin, or even polos. Where whatever you usually school in at home with there are no restrictions on what you have your horse wear. You can also wear bell boots. But keep it simple, use what you use at home. 

3- There is usually 10 jumping efforts. Example: Jumping 1,2,3, 4a 4b, 5,6,7, 8a 8b , 9 then jump off would be like: 1, 4a 4b, 10, 11, 6, 12, 13, 2, 

Your jump off will be around 7 jumps. – 9. and an “a, b” combination counts as one jump. Being on that topic, if your in a combination of “A” and “B” and your horse refuses at “B” you MUST jump “A”. But if you jump a combination of 3 jumps with say each is 4 strides away, even thought its in one line, if you horse refuses you just jump in the middle then you would have to re jump it inside the line. You can’t start at the beginning. I hope that makes sense. 

If you are in a speed class then there is no jump off its just the fastest clean time. But that should be rephrased as the cleanest fast time. The winner has a clean round with the smallest amount of faults including time faults. So even if you have a clear round with one time fault you can still be in good standing. People get pretty crazy in those classes so be safe and clean and you will do well. 

Check ahead of time what table it is: Whether rails are 4 faults or seconds added onto your time. 

Extras: When you hear the buzzer/beeper you have 45seconds to get to the first fence, so don’t rush 45 seconds is a lot of time but be aware of where your first jump is so you will be in the area and give yourself enough room to make a nice circle or aproach to the jump and have enough pace. 

You didn’t say what level you are doing but ask away if you have any more questions!


----------



## Alphonso (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you! That was extremely helpful!! I will definitely ask you if I have any other questions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

